

Arizona Cardiologist Responds to Critics Regarding Measles and Vaccines - arunc
http://vaccineimpact.com/2015/arizona-cardiologist-responds-to-critics-regarding-measles-and-vaccines/

======
phren0logy
The fact that there are other health problems in the world does not mean that
anti-vaccination rhetoric has any merit. This link is junk. I only bother to
comment because for some reason it's getting upvotes.

~~~
mtmail
From the linked article

""We should be getting measles, mumps, rubella, chicken pox, these are the
rights of our children to get it," said Dr. Jack Wolfson of Wolfson
Integrative Cardiology in Paradise Valley. Wolfson does not believe in
vaccination."

By that rhetoric why use any medicine for any decease at all?

~~~
gus_massa
It's interesting that he didn't add polio and smallpox to the list. No one is
stupid enough to wish their kids have polio or smallpox.

Just to remember:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poliomyelitis#Prognosis](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poliomyelitis#Prognosis)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smallpox#Prognosis](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smallpox#Prognosis)

------
speakfrankly
he is a cardioligist, which has very little to do with immunology or virology.
An analogy ( for this forum ) would be a Ruby on Rails developer providing a
critique on memory management in embedded systems. He can have his opinion,
but just because he can be called "doctor" does not mean he knows everything
about human physiology and pharmacology. If he had a strong opinion about
heart health and cardiovascular disease (such as the debate around saturated
fats) then I would give his opinion a high level of confidence.

------
eip
Interesting point of view.

I like the opinion of a very famous creator of vaccines:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13QiSV_lrDQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13QiSV_lrDQ)

